# Have a question about paying for a camper tag every year?



## mizuno24jad (Mar 6, 2015)

I just bought a new camper maybe 6 months ago, they mailed me my tag then and all, and yesteryi received my tag renewal fee of 200 hundred dollars! My camper stays at my hunting land and i dont ever pull it anywhere, so i guess my question is do i have to keep paying for this tag even tho i dont travel with it and what happens if i just dont pay it period? any experience with this? Ive had an old crap camper ive used before at hunt camp and definitely didnt have to have a tag for it


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 6, 2015)

I am not 100% sure, so don't take this as gospel, but I think all they can do is expire and unregister the tag number you have.  Then you may get notices from the state saying you owe registration plus late fees, unless you can state a valid reason for not renewing it .  I know that is how it works for cars and vehicles, but not sure about trailers.  For cars, the valid reasons can be "vehicle is undergoing repairs" etc.

But I figure even if they send the same type notices for trailers, you can keep replying "under repairs" if you  know you never plan to put in on the road again.  Heck, in that case, you could say it was destroyed by fire and no questions would ever come up again until you sell it, and the new owner tried to register it.

But if it was a nice new camper and there was ever the possibility of putting it on the road or selling it, I would just keep the registration current.  The tax amount will drop quickly with age.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pretty sure you'll have to go in person to the tag office and fill out an affidavit stating the camper won't be towed on a public road. You may or may not have to provide a specific reason. Basically, they'll cancel the tag. Just don't get caught towing it afterwards.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 6, 2015)

My in-laws have an old construction trailer converted into a hunting camper at their hunting camp in Washington county. They didn't have a tag on it and Washington county made them pay a mobile home tax for it. Campers with valid tags were exempt.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Mar 6, 2015)

Yea chances are I'll probably just end up paying it, its just aggravating that everytime i turn around it seems like the government is takin more money from me, just like this tax i gotta pay on my new boat just for havin a boat.., anyways thanks guys


----------



## Killdee (Mar 7, 2015)

On my pick up that I dont drive at the moment I just pay the advalorm tax yearly, call the tag office, they can help.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Let me know the outcome I have not paid my camper tag in years. Sits at the hunting club. But I do want to take it to the lake this year. They stopped sending me tag notices.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2015)

$200? Wow. I don't think I'd pay that. Tag on a camper is about $28 here.


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 7, 2015)

I think oldstick & Bassquatch are on track. Go & tell them it is not roadworthy or whatever at this time..(it is being worked on..that is always true)
  It seems that there used to be a law(?) that if it was still on wheels vs. wheels off & on blocks that it could be treated as permanent requiring the mobile home sticker(?)  
  But I don't know squat....


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 7, 2015)

A camper is required to be registered and have a tag.  Question is in which county.  Is it parked in another county other than your residence?

The $200 dollars sounds high but that is not the tag fee that is mostly the property tax based on the value of the camper. So there is where you argument might lie. Campers are not subject to the TAVT on motor vehicles.  Tag is only $12 dollars on most trailers.

If you don't pay the tax annually then someone will pay it if and when you were to sell it.  I would take some pics go to the tax office and see what valuation they are putting on it.  

$15,000 boat cost me $79 on my last property tax bill.  Better hide your 4 wheelers and tractor too.  If your camper shows up in a photo the owner of your hunting land might get the bill.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 7, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> $200? Wow. I don't think I'd pay that. Tag on a camper is about $28 here.



Yeah...  That sounds waaaaaayyyyyy off..


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Let me know the outcome I have not paid my camper tag in years. Sits at the hunting club. But I do want to take it to the lake this year. They stopped sending me tag notices.



That tax bill will be a whopper if you ever sell that camper, or decide to renew the tag...


----------



## mizuno24jad (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, 2015 ad valorem tax is 188, then tag fee is 12, then mail fee is 1, so 201 total, i live in henry county but my camper stays in hancock county on land i lease


----------



## Milkman (Mar 8, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Yep, 2015 ad valorem tax is 188, then tag fee is 12, then mail fee is 1, so 201 total, i live in henry county but my camper stays in hancock county on land i lease



Truth is that tax income is how all levels of government operate.  Another reality is that you get more services for your county taxes than any other level of government.  Fire, police, schools, parks, etc.


----------

